# In a new ride now



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

pick this up today


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

nice :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the new renegade!


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I am ready to see it on some "30 backs"!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice...Congrats!!


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to the dark side :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats!! can't wait to see what all mods you have planned.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

traitor!!!!!!! lmao just jokin congrats


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

nice!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> nice!!


 
your a traitor tooo !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Nah, they aren't traitors. They have just finally come to their senses, lol. :haha: oke:


----------



## Mr Mayor (Jun 30, 2010)

It's not gonna last very long if you turn around and keep snappin pics while driving like that! :lol:

Best of luck!

MM


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

You know you want one walker!! Lol


----------



## CTD06 (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice bike! Wouldn't mind getting me one of them there Can-am's.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> You know you want one walker!! Lol


yep but i wouldn't know how to work on 1 to use to working on the ol brute .. but yea maybe 1 day


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Hopefully i don't have to learn to work on this one...lol


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> congrats!! can't wait to see what all mods you have planned.



well to start off WCC bumper,snorkels, lte exhaust,custom seat ,30 backs of course and 14 inch aluminum crush loks


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

wow! beauty machine and ya certainly peeked my interest with yer planned mods, lookin forward to pics when it's done:rockn:


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm so jealous. Now that i'm selling everything maybe that will be my next ride. who knows.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

updated pics


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

shaaaazzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm that thing is sweeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks yeah i am trying to get it together


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Dude,that front bumper is NAAAAAAASTY !!!!
Looks good !!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like a decepticon... Sweet bike!


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow, it looks nothing like the stocker! You sure don't waste any time!

Brenton


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

If that thing is anywhere as fast as it looks, I wanna ride one !!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE!!!!!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Sweet looking bike!! How do you like that lte slip-on???? Might be the way i go, just curious..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you gonna race with those locks?


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

I like the lte it sounds great and yes i will be racing with these loks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

cool deal. good luck in upcoming races!


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

That thing is sweet. I just spent 2 hours lookin at the can am commander on youtube man they really make some nice stuff


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

i got a 400 almost stock gettin a 500 for mud nats next year:haha::rockn:500s are strong


----------

